
Ask HN: Ways to team build while WFH? - notadev
We&#x27;re all stuck inside and it&#x27;s boring. I asked my team if they wanted to have lunch over a Slack video call, but that seems boring. Any ideas how 5 or so people can do something together online? What about for like 20 people?
======
rwoll
I'd recommend trying a virtual board game hour (or two)!

My coworkers and I have played Carcassonne a few times on
[https://boardgamearena.com/](https://boardgamearena.com/). While playing the
game, we have a group video call going to keep it social. (If you use this
site, I'd recommend playing a few rounds by yourself to get accustomed to the
UX which can be a bit cumbersome at the start. When you do it with your
coworkers you can help explain some of the nuances in the site itself. The
game has a 7 minute video explainer that does a great job explaining the rules
of the game.)

Carcassonne can handle at most five people. For larger groups, a virtual game
of Codenames can be fun: [https://codenames.plus/](https://codenames.plus/).

